
Price Manipulation in the Bitcoin Ecosystem [pdf] - paulgerhardt
http://weis2017.econinfosec.org/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2017/05/WEIS_2017_paper_21.pdf
======
payne92
Prior discussions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14609525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14609525)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16152050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16152050)

------
ChrisClark
Is this mostly about the Willy bot we were all talking about in 2013?

~~~
dahdum
Yes, it's a repost and has been discussed here before.

